# Ladies und der "gemeine" Sattel



## bluehusky22 (28. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ein neues Bike und schon quält mir in der Mitte einer wunderschönen Tour den "Arsch", was einem den ganzen Tag vermiessen kann.

Was tut ihr so dagegen ? Welche Sätteln sind da noch empfehlenswert ?


----------



## dieFluse (29. April 2012)

Ganz viele andere Sättel probefahren und den Besten dann selbst kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (29. April 2012)

Was tut denn genau weh?
Sitzknochen? Dann sind diese wahrscheinlich nicht trainiert und gehören trainiert. Wird schon.

Zwischen den Sitzknochen -> Sattel zu schmal

Im Schritt: Becken ist wahrscheinlich zu sehr nach vorn gekippt und der Sattel wohl ebenfalls (viel) zu schmal.


----------



## bluehusky22 (29. April 2012)

Sitzknochen, der Sattel ist ein Prologo Scratch X18


----------



## Piktogramm (29. April 2012)

Bei den Sitzknochen, drückt es von Innen nach außen, oder direkt von Unten?

Drückt es von Innen ist der Sattel idr. zu schmal bzw. teils auch zu weich (die Satteldecke biegt sich zu stark durch, so dass sich der Sattel quasi in den Hintern drückt). Also breiteres Modell suchen. Mal ne harte, ebene Unterlage suchen, Wellpappe unter den Hinter legen und drauf setzen. Die Abdrücke der Sitzknochen sollten sichtbar sein. Der nächste Sattel sollte entsprechend breit genug sein um die Sitzknochen entsprechend tragen zu können.

Wenn es direkt von Unten drückt, dann kann es mangelndes Training sein (man muss sich dran gewöhnen). Da ich nicht weiß wie das Polster beschaffen ist. Mehr als 5mm würde ich nicht nehmen und die 5mm müssen/sollten ordentlich fest gepolstert sein.


----------



## waldfeger (29. April 2012)

@Bluehusky
uiui, das Problem kenn ich. Fahr zwar seit fast 10 Jahren Bike, hatte aber auch lange Zeit nen "unpassenden" Sattel gehabt. Hab die Sattelnase meist auch nach vorn geneigt, dachte so wärs bequemer usw. Hab zig Sattel von reinen Ladysattel, über Herrensattel ausprobiert. Sitzknochenabstände hab ich mir im bikeshop messen lassen. von den bequemen Gelsättel würde ich abraten, irgendwann drücken die eh. Am besten fährst du mit deinem bike zu einem grossen Bikehändler und fährst mal einige Probe. Ich war schon so weit, dass ich schon nach einigen Runden auf dem Parkplatz schon einige ausgewechselt habe oder sonst fährst du mal 1-2 h ne tour und bringst den Sattel dann zurück. Klar, meist merkt man erst nach einigen intensiven langen touren, ob er tatsächlich was taugt. Ich bin vor einigen Jahren zufrieden mit dem WTB Devo (herrenmodell) gefahren, bis er abgenutzt war. Und jetzt fahr ich das Frauenmodell den WTB Deva und bin mega begeistert. Aber das ist echt von Hintern zu Hintern verschieden. Auch die Sattelposition mal variieren. wünsch dir viel Erfolg.
gruss


----------



## Veloce (29. April 2012)

Mein Tip .
Specialized Ariel


----------



## Mentalistin (4. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hat es letztens schon geholfen einfach den Sattel etwas besser einzustellen - musst du mal versuchen wie es am bequemsten ist.
Dann ist es bei mir in der Anfangszeit auch manchmal so, aber das gibt sich nach den ersten paar Strecken.


----------



## mountymaus (10. Mai 2012)

Ich kann den Sattel SQ Lab 611 empfehlen (sieht zwar nicht wunderschön aus, hilft aber). Würde vorher aber definitiv den Sitzknochenabstand ermitteln lassen. 

Und gaaaanz wichtig nichts unterziehen!!!


----------



## Claudi_B (12. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe eure diskussion über die sattelwahl gar nicht. Wenn ich mir ein neues rad kaufe bekommt es immer den gleichen sattel wie alle meine anderen räder somit muss sich mein po auch nicht immer wieder an einen neuen sattel gewöhnen.
Ich gebe ja zu, das ich nach längeren fahrpausen (also mehrere wochen bis monate) auch sitzprobleme nach einer längeren bikerunde  habe, aber wenn sich erst mal meine po muskeln daran gewöhnt haben, passen auch gleich alle meine räder bequem unter meinen hintern!
claudia


----------



## Menuett (12. Mai 2012)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eure diskussion über die sattelwahl gar nicht. Wenn ich mir ein neues rad kaufe bekommt es immer den gleichen sattel wie alle meine anderen räder somit muss sich mein po auch nicht immer wieder an einen neuen sattel gewöhnen.
> Ich gebe ja zu, das ich nach längeren fahrpausen (also mehrere wochen bis monate) auch sitzprobleme nach einer längeren bikerunde  habe, aber wenn sich erst mal meine po muskeln daran gewöhnt haben, passen auch gleich alle meine räder bequem unter meinen hintern!
> claudia



Und wenn man erst anfängt mit dem Radfahren ?  Da hat man ja keine Referenz und muss erstmal ausprobieren. 

Sonst würde ich es so machen und wirklich zu nem Laden gehen und mal ein paar Sättel mitnehmen und damit ein bisschen durch die Gegend fahren. Meine ersten beiden Sättel waren z.b zu schmal, nun hab ich einen breiteren und es passt schon um einiges besser. Sonst halt auch mal ne Hose mit gutem Sitzpolster probieren, macht das ganze auch schon viel erträglicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -KamiKatze- (12. Mai 2012)

Ich habe momentan den Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow zum Ausprobieren da, bin aber noch unschlüssig, ob er etwas zu schmal ist oder ob ich mich nur an das neue Gefühl gewöhnen muss.

@Menuett: Welchen Sattel hast du denn jetzt?


----------

